# Mahogany Hunters



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's two hunting knives I made using Mahogany for the handles. I bought a couple of hundred pounds of 2" thick Mahogany from a custom doormaker several years ago. I like carving/sanding/finishing this wood and it feels great in the hand. I applied 3 coats of poly for a durable finish.
The blades were cut by waterjet from old carbon steel circular sawblades. I sent the knives to a custom sheathmaker in SC who does the best work I've seen. I stopped making sheaths a few years ago after seeing his work. This is just two of about 20 knives I've been making for an upcoming show just before Christmas. I keep the prices at $95 and most of them sell. It pays the credit card bill when it comes in January.

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/MahoganyHunters001_zps2e5fe78a.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nicely done sir.

Can you provide a name for sheath guy? I have a few knives in the works that will need sheaths....and I don't make em.


----------



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done sir.
> 
> Can you provide a name for sheath guy? I have a few knives in the works that will need sheaths....and I don't make em.



I'll send you a PM with his contact info.


----------

